# Fuzzy hairless/hairless carriers



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I finally got my first litters of Fuzzy hairless/hairless carrier babies! the father is a fuzzy hairless chocolate self named Teddy that I got from Madmouse.

These litters, phew! caused me a lot of stress for a couple days.

the first litter was born on the 24th out of one of my BEW does, there were 9 babies originally, 1 stillborn and 1 tiny little cull that was only half the size of the others, seriously the smallest baby I had ever seen, only about the length of my thumbnail, it was alive but I knew it wouldn't live anyway.

So anyway I noticed that they didn't have any milk in their bellies even after it had been a few hours after they were born. I noticed that the mother was spending a lot of time away from the nest as well, leaving the other girls to babysit.

the next morning I checked on the babies again, they each had a tiny little bit of milk.

then finally two days later on the 26th the 2nd doe I bred to teddy had her babies, 7 babies again. I checked on the babies and was delighted to find that all of them, even the two day olds who were at that point only slightly bigger than the newborns had nice fat little bellies of milk.
here they were at 2 days and newborns









here are the litters today at 6 and 4 days old.

the 6 day olds, 1 did die however, but I'm left with 2 chocolate selfs, 2 BEWs, a black self and a nice little varigated. 









the four day olds, looks like 3 choc. selfs, 2 pied chocs. and two BEWs.









I've having a heck of a time sexing these for a while I though most of them were boys, now I'm seeing a couple girls, I've had a migraine for two days as it is so, I'll just check them when they're older lol. I'm really hoping the vari or the black self or both turn out to be girls as those are the only two I'd end up keeping.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

congrats


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on your litters.  Good luck with the girls, and the headache.

-Zanne


----------

